# USAF have successful test of Airborne Laser



## formerBrat (Feb 12, 2010)

I know this has been in testing for some time but ran across this story on af.mil and decided to pass it along:

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123190368










> Airborne laser testbed successful in lethal intercept experiment
> 
> Posted 2/12/2010  Email story   Print story
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 12, 2010)

The intergalactic death ray has been created! Now we are ready for those damn Mar-shins… :)


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 12, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> The intergalactic death ray has been created! Now we are ready for those damn Mar-shins… :)



Quick way to respond to a TBM threat, put three planes in orbit until an Aegis Cruiser shows up to take over.

FWIW- Many Liberal Groups said the technology wasn't available yet, and they technical hurdles were too great to overcome, yeah right.
This is a single test, but watch every success will be met with silence, every failure met with "see we told ya so, kill the program".


----------



## formerBrat (Feb 12, 2010)

SOWT said:


> .... put three planes in orbit until an Aegis Cruiser shows up to take over".



Kind of like a defensive laser Chrome Dome, eh?  I guess my major question would be, and probably yet to be answered, is what would be the response time of an aircraft like this, say on the detection of a launch? Would it necessitate something like a Zulu Alert that used to be held by USAFE fighter interceptor squadrons in Western Europe?



J.A.B. said:


> The intergalactic death ray has been created! Now we are ready for those damn Mar-shins… :)



Now if we could accomplish an acoustical weapon to achieve the "brown noise."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 12, 2010)

I doubt we would/could build enough to cover all the possible flash points, but a plane can be someplace w/i 36 hr of getting a go, so our ability to get Korea, or W-Europe covered fast get enhanced.


----------



## Manolito (Feb 12, 2010)

what if you put the chemical laser in orbit instead of on a plane?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 14, 2010)

Manolito said:


> what if you put the chemical laser in orbit instead of on a plane?


 
Then Star Wars begins.



> It’s politically sensitive, but it’s going to happen. Some people don’t want to hear this, and it sure isn’t in vogue, but—absolutely—we’re going to fight in space. We’re going to fight from space and we’re going to fight into space. That’s why the US has development programs in directed energy and hit-to-kill mechanisms. We will engage terrestrial targets someday—ships, airplanes, land targets—from space.



Commander-in-Chief of US Space Command, Joseph W. Ashy, August 9, 1996


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Make it smaller so we can put it on UAVs


----------



## Rapid (Feb 14, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Make it smaller so we can put it on UAVs


 
Now that truly would be "laser-guided precision".


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2010)

It would be the death ray I always wanted...


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 14, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> It would be the death ray I always wanted...


 Will there be a case study?:uhh:


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Will there be a case study?:uhh:


 
I would have to kill him with his own death ray.


----------



## QC (Feb 15, 2010)

Portable version


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 15, 2010)

This popped into my mind.


----------



## patrick10 (Jul 1, 2015)

formerBrat said:


> I know this has been in testing for some time but ran across this story on af.mil and decided to pass it along:
> 
> http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123190368



I just recently came across this thread and I find it to be a pretty interesting subject. As far as the concept being tested for some time, you're absolutely right. Before the modified 747 that they used recently, in 1975 the USAF placed a less powerful laser than the Yal-1A on a NKC-135A that successfully shot down small missiles and a drone. That was 40 years ago.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2015)

patrick10 said:


> I just recently came across this thread and I find it to be a pretty interesting subject. As far as the concept being tested for some time, you're absolutely right. Before the modified 747 that they used recently, in 1975 the USAF placed a less powerful laser than the Yal-1A on a NKC-135A that successfully shot down small missiles and a drone. That was 40 years ago.



Per the Site Rules which were a part of the User Agreement when you signed up, please post an Introduction in the correct forum. This should be your very next post.


----------



## Etype (Jul 9, 2015)

They need to hire this kid. If he can build this in his garage, he can build the Death Star with some government funding.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 12, 2015)

Look at what the Navy has though....


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2015)

They have Iran Photoshopping developing their weapons?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 12, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> They have North Korea Photoshopping developing their weapons?



fixed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Look at what the Navy has though....


The LaWS is still being tested, how'd you get that picture!?!?


----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

- Mod Edit -

@SuperchargedSVTCobra

Please read site instructions and post your intro. This must be your next post.

PM me after you have done so and I will undelete this post.

- Rah -


----------



## 4859 (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh yeah.

Crow who keeps crapping on my grill area, you are officially fucked now.


----------

